# Alfa GTV V6 or 156 GTA



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Due to financial reasons, I'm thinking I may need to downsize the TT for something a little cheaper, but dont want a run of the mill mondeo or focus. I dont need anything larger than a TT, and the GTV has always looked good. I have read mixed reports, mainly you'll either get a trouble free car or a lemon...

I think I would go for a <2001 V6, as it is still on the cheaper tax bracket, and have seen a really nice example on autotrader for Â£4.5k, with 77k miles.

Has anyone here owned one, or have any input on them? I've done some reading of alfa forums, and youtube'd the V6 growl :twisted:

Funnily enough, I did look at one a few years ago, I was driving my first car, an '03 Fiesta, and when I tried to get into the GTV I thought it was a toy car it was soooo small... but after the TT I think I'm used to sitting low and a smaller car :roll:

Paul


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I like them and still have a hankering to own one again.

Owned the 2.0 and a 2.5V6... loved them both. The V6 is a peach of an engine and sounds fabulous.

Have a reputation for rust (mine were both Dinitrol'd from new) and I had no problems. Not sure if the later versions had better rustproofing.

Reliability - especially electrical gremlins, is supposedly suspect, though I had no issues with reliablity of any sort.

Fun and charismatic cars - good hunting 

Dave


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Currently own an Alfa GT and have it for just about one year. I know it's a different car but while i haven't had any major problems it's begining to rattle like hell recently and a few minor electrical problems have surfaced. Would be very careful buying a used one with many miles on the clock.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

I don't expect it to be quite as well built as the TT (should be) but I've read that as long as its been maintained it should be fine...? If they go wrong its big time, but if they're fine, they're fine... have you had many problems?


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Be aware that while the Alfa V6 is one of the world's most beautiful engines (both visually and aurally) it does have a drink problem! I rarely saw double figues in my GTA round town - although that was a 3.2, so the 3.0 may be a bit better...


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Did you have the 156 GTA or 147 GTA? I've been looking at the 156 GTA too, BUT, it was introduced in 2002 so its the top whack for road tax! I do limited miles so would try to keep my petrol consumption down! :lol: I'm starting to think the 156 GTA would be a more practical car... maybe worth LPG conversion though if petrol keeps going up! :lol: :lol: Its a very attractive aggressive car :twisted:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

147gta, as per my sig :wink:

lovely car, and rare enough to be a bit 'cultish' (lots of respect from them that knew about them; shock from those who didn't - like the M3 driver who couldn't shake me and wound his window down to ask 'what the f^&* have you got under the bonnet mate?')


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

The 147 is a very nice looking car, but think the 156 GTA makes more financial sense (if thats possible!) they're cheaper to pick up now. I've been trying to find technical details, ie. cambelt changes, servicing etc... any info on schedules?

Thanks


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Persoanlly, I'd have a 156 GTa Sportwagen. If I was brave enough.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

prt225TT said:


> The 147 is a very nice looking car, but think the 156 GTA makes more financial sense (if thats possible!) they're cheaper to pick up now. I've been trying to find technical details, ie. cambelt changes, servicing etc... any info on schedules?
> 
> Thanks


no idea on cmabelt changes i'm afraid, as mine was only 18 months old when I had it. Servicing was 12 months (unless you do mega mileage), and as it's generally done at a Fiat dealership ,the hourly rate is lower than VAG cars (though the downside is you're at a Fiat dealership!).

As Kell said, look at the sportwagon - the ultimate stealth car, and in red (or if you can find one, pearl white) they exhude Italian style.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

I'm 24... a bit young for an estate car :wink:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

So anybody here owned a 156 GTA? Just looking for a little info on them, what mileage things should be done etc... things to look out for...


----------



## trev0006 (Oct 19, 2007)

My friend had one and his was not very reliable.

tires wheels motorcycle rc cars


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

prt225TT said:


> So anybody here owned a 156 GTA? Just looking for a little info on them, what mileage things should be done etc... things to look out for...


One of my friends ran a saloon as a company car. AFAIK nothing went wrong with it at all in the three years she had it. Having said that, if it had have done, then she was in the ideal position to not have to worry about bills.

I'm still hankering after an Alfa of some description and having seen some lovely 159 Sportwagens recently am still sorely tempted. Just can't afford a change of any description currently.









156 GTA









159 Ti


----------

